# How to boost Powerbook wifi reception?



## najibs (Feb 27, 2005)

I had the 12" Powerbook last ear, and now a 15-incher, and both have the same problem. Weak Airport cards. I find that PCs ge tmuch better wireless connections. At work,a guy that sits right next to me on his $700 laptop can access a nearby hotspot, meanwhile on my Powerbook I can't, the signal is to weak.

So, I was looking to buy some sort of a booster, is there sucha thing?

Would this work, for picking up wireless signals?
http://www.compusmart.com/Product/Default.aspx?SupplierPartNo=103079

thanks


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok you are most likly having low sig because of the metal that the powerbook is made from samething as the powerbook Ti's 

if i am wrong please tell me always lookin' for info.


----------



## najibs (Feb 27, 2005)

thegreenapple said:


> Ok you are most likly having low sig because of the metal that the powerbook is made from samething as the powerbook Ti's
> 
> if i am wrong please tell me always lookin' for info.


so what are you suggesting, to take the metal off!? lol

i need solutions on how to boost the signal...


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Buying a PCMCIA wireless card would help, but then it sticks out the side.

I've seen people make some pretty ghetto antennas that they rig up to the internal card and have taped to the outside of their Powerbook. Other than that there isn't much you can do.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

You could buy a MBP; it seems to get significantly better reception. Otherwise, there are two solutions, both non ideal.
1) Instructibles.com shows you how to mod your powerbook to allow for better reception. Not for the faint of heart. 
2) The 15" and 17" allow for external antennae. There are specific products for boosting airport in Macs, but they're exensive and bulky. http://www.quickertek.com/


----------



## najibs (Feb 27, 2005)

can it be any PCMCIA card, or does it have to be mac compatible? i ask this because ive read that there are PC pcmcia cards that arent officially supported by OSX, but do work.

Please let me know which one I can buy that will work. THanks.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

Is there any easy way to add an external antenna without moding the powerbook case? There are a lot of cheap generic higher gain antennas on eBay.

Or, does anyone know of a good long range wifi pcmcia card that is mac compatible?


----------

